# An ESCRIMA - KENPO Summer Camp



## DoctorB (Apr 23, 2002)

*An Escrima - Kenpo Summer Camp*
Buffalo, New York area - July 13 & 14, 2002

Good Day to All,

I would like to announce that I will be hosting An Escrima & Kenpo Summer Camp on Saturday and Sunday, July 13 & 14 at Erie Community College - North Campus, Williamsville, NY.   
The featured guest instructors will be:

Punong Guro Tom Bolden - Chief Instructor, American Modern Arnis and Pancipanci Eskrima

Shihan Ernie McPeek - Chief Instructor, International Schools of Self Defense - Tracy System Kenpo

Sensei Joe Rebello - Chief Instructor, Rebello's Kenpo Karate Academy - American Kenpo

There wil be a total of 8 training segments over the two days with morning and afternoon sessions.  The fee structure will be $175 for both days, payable before July 11; $200 at the door, single day admission $100.  Group rates are availible upon request.  

Additional information about accomedations will be presented early next week when we have completed the arrangements for a group rate at a local hotel.  Please e-mail any questions to me at <escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Apr 23, 2002)

Sir, 
What aspects of American Kenpo are being taught? :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _*Sir,
> What aspects of American Kenpo are being taught? :asian: *



Yeah, what he said...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 23, 2002)

What a special rate for the Canadians that might attend.


----------



## DoctorB (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *Sir,
> What aspects of American Kenpo are being taught? :asian: *



Sensei Rebello, has not determined that as of last night when we excahnged e-mails, but he will get that information to me within a week or so and I will share it with the group.


----------



## DoctorB (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *What a special rate for the Canadians that might attend. *



That can be arranged, write me privately so that we can determine what we need to work out because of the exchange rate between American and Canadian dollars.  

<escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>


----------



## warder (Apr 24, 2002)

Will this camp be open to beginners to these arts? Or is experience necessary to attend?


----------



## DoctorB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warder _
> 
> *Will this camp be open to beginners to these arts? Or is experience necessary to attend? *



The camp is open to any and all interested people without regard for experience or style.  We are offering an open training opportunity that will allow everyone to see and experience how Escrima/ Arnis and Kenpo/Kempo can and in some cases has been blended to establish a seamless art that can be taught under either name.

PG Bolden has nearly 40 years of training experience in Pancipanci Eskrima, CHA-3 Kenpo and Modern Arnis as his primary arts.  Sensei Joe Rebello, is an established recognized Kenpo player in New England and trained under the late GM Ed Parker on several ocassions and he has nearly 25 years of experience in the art plus a background in several Filipino Arts.  Shihan Ernie McPeek, is the senior Kenpo player in Western New York and has been training for about 35 years.  He has both Judo and Jiu-jitsu training as well.  I am the neophyte within the group, having trained for only 23 years; my background is in Tracy System Kenpo and Modern Arnis - I was cross trained in both from white belt through 3rd degree Black Belt, under Sensei Don Zanghi, Shihan McPeek and the late Professor Presas.  I am also the only Modern Arnis Certified Advanced Instructor, to recieve *written* appoval for a college curriculum from Professor Presas.  He signed off on my program in April, 1989.  My college instructional program has been operational since 1987.  I will conduct a seminar on the Spyerco Gunting Knife as a self defense hand tool at the camp.

I hope that you will join us in this summer camp training program.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *Sir,
> What aspects of American Kenpo are being taught? :asian: *



Dear Kenpo 3631,

I can provide you with the following update on the Escrima-Kenpo that will be held on July 13 and 13 in Buffalo, NY.  

Good Day to All,

The latest news regarding the Escrima-Kenpo Camp in Buffalo,
is as follows:

PG Tom Bolden has chosen the theme, "Hawaiian Eskrima, Hawaiian Kenpo - Making the Connections for Self Defense".

"Kenpo Joe" Rebelo, will focus on "American Kenpo: Utilizing the Single and Double Knife Tactics."

I will be teaching "Espada Y Daga and Empty Hand Translations for Self defense."

As soon as Shihan McPeek and I can get past playing phone tag, I will make an announcement on his topic(s).

Also for udated information on the fee schedule, please check out the thread: Update on the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Camp, within this area under the arts.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 6, 2002)

The Escrrima - Kenpo Summer Camp is open to any and all interested people without regard for experience or style.  We are offering an open training opportunity that will allow everyone to see and experience how Escrima/ Arnis and Kenpo/Kempo can and in some cases have been blended to establish a seamless art that can be taught under either name.

PG Bolden has nearly 40 years of training experience in Pancipanci Eskrima, CHA-3 Kenpo and Modern Arnis as his primary arts.  He was awarded the title of "Senior Master" at the Kenpo Gathering of Eagles, in 2001.  He is the Senior Teacher of the Pancipanci System of Eskrima, a family art that he learned directly from Master Florintino Pancipanci, as a closed door student, in Hawaii, during the 1960's and 70's.  

Sensei Joe Rebello, is an established recognized Kenpo player in New England and trained under the late GM Ed Parker on several ocassions and he has nearly 25 years of experience in the art plus a background in several Filipino Arts.  

Shihan Ernie McPeek, is the senior Kenpo player in Western New York and has been training for about 35 years.  He has both Judo and Jiu-jitsu training as well.  He is the senior instructor and highest ranking Kenpo practicioner in the Western NY area.  He is the owner-operator of 2 very successful schools (Lockport & Batavia, NY).  He is also the represntative of the Tracy Organization within the area. 

I am the neophyte within the group, having trained for only 23 years; my background is in Tracy System Kenpo and Modern Arnis - I was cross trained in both from white belt through 3rd degree Black Belt, under Sensei Don Zanghi, Shihan McPeek and the late Professor Presas.  I am also the only Modern Arnis Certified Advanced Instructor, to receive *written* appoval for a college curriculum from Professor Presas.  He signed off on my program in April, 1989.  My college instructional program has been operational since 1987.  

I would like to advise the MartialTalk.com members of the following updates for the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Camp, to be held on Saturday, July 12 and Sunday July 14. 

The training site will be at Erie Community College - North Campus Gymnasium, 6205 Main Street, Williamsville, NY 
(a suburb of Buffalo, NY). 

The training sessions will be held at 9:30am to 12:30pm and 2pm to 5pm on both days. There will be 2 instructors on the floor during each of sessions. 

The instructor's initial presentaions are as follows: 

Punong Guro TOM BOLDEN
Pancipanci Eskrima & American Modern Arnis;
He will cover the transitions/translations of single stick self defense applications to empty hand applications and the connections between Hawaiian based Eskrima and CHA-3 Kenpo.

Shihan ERNEST McPEEK
Tracy System Kenpo & Kenpo Goshin Jitsu;
Will cover the traditional Kenpo-Jiu-jitsu interplay as taught in Hawaii and then modified on the mainland in the 1960's to first Parker and later Tracy Kenpo.

Shihan JOSEPH (Kenpo Joe) REBELLO
American Kenpo Karate;
Will present the American Kenpo Single and Double Knife tactics for both defensive and counter-attacking modalities.

Dr. JEROME BARBER
Paradigm Escrima-Kenpo & Int'l Modern Arnis;
I will present a seminar session on the Largo Mano or long range single stick fighting. If time allows I will also add a segment on the stick and dagger combination from the largo mano perspective.  I will also teach a segment on the empty hand self defense that incorperates upper and lower body un-balancing tactics.

Cost: $175 paid before July 11 **
$200 payable at the Door
$100 for a Single Day Pass 
Group Rates Availible on Request 

**Early Bird Special Discount**
$50 deposit before July 1, pay a balance of $100 at the door 
for both days admission. 

For more camp information, Group Rates and/or Accomodations information contact me directly via e-mail at:
<escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com> 

or by surface mail:
Dr. Jerome Barber
Suite 230, 5999 South Park Avenue
Hamburg, NY 14075 

I am looking forward to meeting some of you at this camp. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _*
> "Kenpo Joe" Rebelo, will focus on "American Kenpo: Utilizing the Single and Double Knife Tactics."*



Man, I dunno..... last time I saw Joe he cut himself shaving!  :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Man, that was "Cold Blooded", even for an AK guy!


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Man, that was "Cold Blooded", even for an AK guy! *



Maybe Joe has since learned how to shave without cutting himself, you never know... or maybe he can't handle safety razors; but then, knives could be an entirely different matter!  In any event, that is what Kenpo Joe, put forward as his seminar topic.   BTW have either of you ever cut yourselves while shaving? ;-)

I will be doing a short segment on the Gunting Knife at the Escrima-Kenpo Camp.  It is a very interesting folding tool that was designed to used CLOSED, 85% of the time.  It has signicant impact and locking potentials and can be opened via kinetic energy in the midst of a confrontation.

Some dedicated and innovative Kenpo people just might be interested in the potentials of the Gunting Knife.  When added to some of the Kenpo self defense that I utilize in my teaching programs, the Gunting Knife has added a great deal of power and effectiveness without any sacrifices in efficiency.  

BTW, if anyone offers to train you in the use of the Gunting Knife, please make sure that they/you will be using the RED HANDLE training drone!!!  The black handle, live blade version of the Gunting is too sharp and people will get cut trying to train with it!!  Train smart and train safe!

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 7, 2002)

Do you have a picture of this gunting knife to post, or know a website?  I'm unfamiliar with it and want to know more.  A visual will help a lot.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

Try here:
http://karateworld.safeshopper.com/51/140.htm?242

As Dr. Barber indicates, the red handled knife is a trainer (no edge) and the black handled knife is the real thing. Search on:

+"Bram Frank" +gunting

at www.yahoo.com for more pictures. I got to play with both the trainer and the real deal when I assisted at Mr. Hartman's recent Mano Y Daga knife-fighting seminar at Marty Noel's school in Rochester; Mr. Noel had both. It's an interesting knife with some real possibilities. The bump containing the hole in those pictures can be used in locks for additional pain whether the blade is open or closed, and can be used to open it as part of a blocking technique, for example.


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Try here:
> http://karateworld.safeshopper.com/51/140.htm?242
> ...



Hello Arnisador,

Thanks for the aditional information on the Gunting.  I demoed the Gunting for Marty at a previous seminar on the knife that he hosted in March.  In fact, Marty, purchased his training drone and live blades after my presentation.

There is also information posted on the web site at:

<www.guntingseminars.com>

There are photos of the trainer and live blade in addition there are a couple of text messages written by Guro (Sensei) Bram Frank, the knife designer.  I have developed an introductory seminar program for the Gunting which covers Empty Hand, Pocket Stick and Gunting Knife Transitions.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks, that's a much better picture and description than the one I found. Mr. Noel was very taken with the Gunting blade--you must have made quite an impression on him!


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Thanks, that's a much better picture and description than the one I found. Mr. Noel was very taken with the Gunting blade--you must have made quite an impression on him! *



In all honesty, the Gunting "makes" the impression.  It is a wonderful tool and it has great potential.  All that is really needed is a person with good foundational training in his/her particular art and some imagination.  I really enjoy teaching people how to use the Gunting as an impact and locking tool.  That is where this knife deviates from virtually all others on the market.

If you would like to spend some time with me and work with the Gunting, just drop me a line at <escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>
I would be very happy to give you an opportunity to handle the tool and discover how it might be helpful to you.

Last night one of my training partners told me about an incident that he had on Sunday night and how effective the Gunting was for him in a real time situation.  He used both the impact and locking features to bring a nasty fellow under control.  When the police arrived on the scene, one of the responding officers expressed a very strong interest in the Gunting and he has already contacted me about doing a demonstration of the tool for his patrol unit and agency training officers, because he was quite impressed with the results that he saw.

The nasty guy was well known to the local police and he has almost never been "bested" in a confrontation, but this time when the police arrived, the nasty guy was face down in the dirt,
being held in a thumb lock, with a knee pressing down on his face.  The two very clear impact bruises on his chest and the "chewed up" thumb bruise were ample evidence that Nasty Guy had come out on the very short end of this encounter.

I would love to tell you that my partner came away unscathed, but that would not be the truth; however when he countered with the Gunting, the confrontation ended with just two strikes, a lock and takedown.

It really is the power of the tool, combined with training that makes the Gunting a very valuble tool.  BTW, my training partner used the live blade, not the trainer and there is a considerable difference in the locking potential and pain complience factors between the two.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Single and double knife aye?!? Hmmm, I got to agree with Mr. C on that on....

Isn't knowing the base system a pre requisite prior to filleting yourself with a knife?!!!?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

You want to be neat about it...... :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 11, 2002)

Why weren't you at the Zach Whitson seminar at http://www.jkkenpo.com ?
:angry: :waah: :ultracool


----------



## Sandor (Jun 11, 2002)

Lance where were you?! 

Ok, I wasn't there either but the 1,400 mile drive is a bit much sometimes.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *Lance where were you?!
> Ok, I wasn't there either but the 1,400 mile drive is a bit much sometimes.Peace, Sandor *



That's ok. I had more training time! More for me! Me! ME! MEEEE!!

:hammer:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *I would love to tell you that my partner came away unscathed, but that would not be the truth*



Hmmm, a sobering thought. I would love to see more of the knife's potential the next time I'm in Buffalo--thanks.



> *
> It really is the power of the tool, combined with training that makes the Gunting a very valuble tool.  BTW, my training partner used the live blade, not the trainer and there is a considerable difference in the locking potential and pain complience factors between the two.*



Can you expand on this? Apart from the obvious difference in being edged and the color, I didn't notice much difference between the two. Did you mean there is another difference between the trainer and the live blade besides the availability of a knife-edge?


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why weren't you at the Zach Whitson seminar at http://www.jkkenpo.com ?
> :angry: :waah: :ultracool *



I was in the middle two unit inspections. One from FORSCOM and one from the National Guard Bureau (Washington DC people... ).

My unit is also getting ready to deploy to Bosnia. We are slated for April 2003. :tank: :apv: :biggun: 

Sorry I couldn't make it. I am hoping to make it to the camp in August though.:asian:


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Can you expand on this? Apart from the obvious difference in being edged and the color, I didn't notice much difference between the two. Did you mean there is another difference between the trainer and the live blade besides the availability of a knife-edge? *



It is really impossible to tell the difference from the photos.  You are correct regarding the color and blade differences.  The other differences are in the ramp and ramp serrations.  The live blade has a more defined top and the edges *are not rounded* but raised and machine cut to grop or 'bite' into the skin.  The ramp serrations on both the forward and rear sides of the live blade are an inverted "V" shape and quite shape to provide added grip/bite.  There are also serrations on the backstrap of the handle cut into the blade lock release, again quite sharp and quite useful, particularly if the knife is being used in a reverse grip.
The Persian Butt is not as rounded for greated impact potential, than the trainer.

One of the best reasons for having a side by side comparision of the trainer drone and live blade is that you can feel the differences in these sections of the two devices.  We never allow the live blade to used in a training session!!!  It is there strictly for comparison purposes and allow each person to actually run their fingers along the serrations of the two tools and that allows them to understand why the trainer is so much better for the purpose that it was designed than the live blade.  

I must also tell you that I have meet at least nine people who choose to "play" with their live blade and ended up cutting themselves badly enough  to require stiches!  8 of 9 did the damage testing the kinetic opening feature of the Gunting against their own leg... a major no-no and something that Guro Frank, is very adament about not doing!!  He must have mentioned that at least 4 times suring the last seminar that I co-taught with him in NYC in March 2002.  In fact that was were I met self-inflicted wounded numbers 8 and 9.  They all smile and grin sheepishly about it, but they no longer try that opening feature with either the drone or the live blade.

BTW, I was going to write you regarding another post on a different thread and mention that you might want to check out PG Tom Bolden and the Pancipanci Eskrima style.  It is seperate and distinct from Modern Arnis, although the two styles can be blended.  There are enough differences between them that knowing one does not automaticly prepare one to be able to know and defense the other.  Pancipanci Eskrima, is more evasive.  It has a nine strike system, which is based on a combination of three cinco teros or 5 strike patterns.  It has an implicate largo mano sub-set in both the movement and striking components.

Sincerely,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks Dr. Barber--I only held the live blade briefly and didn't have the drone at the same time to study.

I've heard Mr. Bolden's name mentioned often and I believe I was introduced to him once, many years ago. I'm back in Indiana now but hope I'll get the chance to see the art performed--I found your descriptions quite interesting and I definitely have found that there is much more out there in the FMA world than Modern Arnis! Balintawak was _very_ eye-opening to me, for example.


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Thanks Dr. Barber--I only held the live blade briefly and didn't have the drone at the same time to study.
> 
> I've heard Mr. Bolden's name mentioned often and I believe I was introduced to him once, many years ago. I'm back in Indiana now but hope I'll get the chance to see the art performed--I found your descriptions quite interesting and I definitely have found that there is much more out there in the FMA world than Modern Arnis! Balintawak was very eye-opening to me, for example. *



Hi Arnisador,

The side by side comparision of the training drone and live blade are necessary at some point for everyone and I fully endorse the idea of training only with the drone, never the live blade.  The drone has all of the edges rounded, so the "bite" is not as hard as will occur with the live blade.  Another factor that one must be aware of is that the Gunting live blade has a very sharp tip point and it catches on one's clothing and that adds to likelihood of people cutting themselves when the open the blade against their own leg.   The drone blade is rounded and can not simulate the 
the problems of opening against one's own leg.

I believe that a number of people are going to be quite surpised whn they encounter Mr. Bolden and his Pancipanci Eskrima - American Modern Arnis style.  And I am glad to know that you are aware of the Balintawak System.  That was one of the base arts that Professor Presas used as the foundation for Modern Arnis.  I have worked with GM Bobby Taboada and his version of the art which was based on the instruction of Teofilio Velez and Jose Villasin, prior to his working with GGM Vencio Bacon.  Professor worked with GM Marranga and GM Moncol, before he was taught by GGM Bacon.

So you are absolutely correct regarding the fact that there is great deal more to the FMAs beyond Modern Arnis.  And while it should be obvious to everyone associated with Modern Arnis, that it is not now and never was a single unified whole under professor Presas, the bickering is very intense.  Therefore i proposed the Symposium idea as a way of bringing some of the leaders within the art together so that we can share and examine the different aspects of the art as taught to people at different times by Professor Presas.  In reality modern arnis, under Professor was the best example of "the art within your art" because of the manner in which Professor taught it.  The newer people are too focused on the tapi-tapi side to see and understand that it is an example of one aspect of a very diverse and expansive art!

Sincerely,

jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 8, 2002)

Dr. Barber has just asked me if I would like to teach at this weekends Escrima Kenpo camp. I am honored by this invitation. I have agreed to teach a couple sessions. Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Datu Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 8, 2002)

Here is the newest update on the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Training Camp that I am hosting this coming weekend at Erie Community College, North Campus Gymnasium, Williamsville, NY:

The format will feature two instructors teaching at the same time. The time blocks will run 90 minutes each from:
 9:30 - 11am and 11am - 12:30 
 Lunch Break 
 2 -3:30pm and 3:30 -5pm, 
 both Saturday and Sunday.

Datu Tim Hartman, has been added to the list of program instructors.  For those of you have an interest in the proposed 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium, this camp offers an excellent opportunity to preview a couple of the people who will also be instructing at that event, Tim Hartman and Punong Guro Tom Bolden. 

These are participation sessions and people should come prepared to workout with the various instructors.  Uniforms and belts are optional. Tee shirts and gi paints are sufficant. I am suggesting that people wear sneakers since we might take some seesions outside depending on the weather and each instructor's inclinations.

There is no minimum rank requirement. Everyone, including brand new students are welcome to participate. The real goal of the camp is to give people an opportunity to see how seemingly different arts Escrima/Arnis and Kenpo, actually share some common movements and ideas.

The projected instructor presentations are as follows, but changes may still occur at the last minute:

Saturday Sessions:

1. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima & Sensei Dawad Muhummad - Parker Kenpo w/ Jujitsu 
2. Sensei Ernie McPeek - Tracy Kenpo & Dr. Jerome Barber -Paradigm Eskrima Empty Hand Self-defense
3. Sensei Joe Rebelo - Parker Kenpo S/D Knife Usage & Datu Tim Hartman - Modern Arnis 
4. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima & Sensei Ernie McPeek -Tracy Kenpo

Sunday Sessions:

1. Sensei Joe Rebelo - Parker Kenpo & Sensei Dawad Muhummad -Parker Kenpo w/ Jujitsu 
2. Datu Tim Hartman - Modern Arnis Knife & Sensei Ernie McPeek -Tracy Kenpo 
3. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima Kicking Drill & Joe Rebelo -Parker Kenpo S/D Knife 
4. Collective Session featuring all of the instructors for demo and a Q&A opportunity.

The Camp Fee structure is as follows:

$175 until Thursday, July 11.
$200 at the door
$100 for a single full day session
Group rates for 2-5 people and 5+ people are still availible
Contact me via e-mail for additional information:
escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com


Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

